
Tesla using fake MDs at its on-site health clinic - AndrewBissell
https://twitter.com/PlainSite/status/1059875691263483904
======
AndrewBissell
Another Twitter thread which links the tender document Access Omnicare used to
get the Tesla engagement. Explicit objectives include "decrease in OSHA
recordability."

[https://twitter.com/Trumpery45/status/1059899719541915649](https://twitter.com/Trumpery45/status/1059899719541915649)

